# Ski stoke?



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Hey Bri,

I'm studying with this handy instructional video. 

video
I can't wait to get out and Shralp the Rad Pow with these really cool really little bitty short skis I got really cheap from this guy I met at SNIAGRAB!


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

#15 take après ski seriously!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Got some real accumulation coming our way!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

